# Itchy and Scratchy



## Gary O'

No

Not the stupid cartoon


I'm talkin' best back scratcher

My back continually needs an itch scratched

When living at the cabin, I just leaned my back into a tree

In town, it's different

I've got a half dozen back scratchers, but they jus' don't cut it

My Lady's nails are the very best, but I save that for bedtime, or when I'm shirtless in summer
(actually, my back doesn't itch much in summer)

Anyway, she crocheted one for me (I lost the one I had in the move)

Single crochet (whatever that is)

It
Absolutely
Rocks


Rough
Tough
Gets* all *the places

Doesn't go deep as my Lady's nails
But gets the job done




That makes me.......happy


----------



## horseless carriage

A long handled hair comb does the job perfectly, it gets right to the itch.


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## jujube

You can buy a "Florida back scratcher" in most gift shops here.......an alligator claw on a stick.


----------



## Chet

I itch right between the shoulder blades. I give it a good scrubbing in the shower with a back brush which helps. The dry winter air doesn't do it any good either.


----------



## Gary O'

Chet said:


> I itch right between the shoulder blades.


Yup

That's the unreachable spot

When my lady puts her nails to those spots.....heaven

I tell her to bring blood


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I would never have thought of a crocheted back scratcher. Well as the old Excedrin commercial said "When something works...that's what you use".  I have a wooden backscratcher which I hardly ever need to use. I use a pouffy thing on a handle with homemade peppermint soap balm on my back and it takes care of any itches, plus leaves my back feeling minty fresh.


----------



## Gary O'

OneEyedDiva said:


> I use a pouffy thing on a handle with homemade peppermint soap balm on my back and it takes care of any itches, plus leaves my back feeling minty fresh.


Somehow 'pouffy' and 'minty fresh' doesn't have much appeal for me


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## OneEyedDiva

Gary O' said:


> Somehow 'pouffy' and 'minty fresh' doesn't have much appeal for me
> 
> 
> View attachment 155549


Like I said Gary. When something works...*that's* what you use.  That goes for both of us. Oooh...that bear skin looks itchy!


----------



## Gary O'

OneEyedDiva said:


> Oooh...that bear skin looks itchy!


It's a help (when rubbing a tree)


----------



## Gary O'

OneEyedDiva said:


> "When something works...that's what you use".


What's really really nice is standing in the shower with the pulsating water, hot as I can stand it, on my back


----------



## Sliverfox

Bingo,, there's the cause of your itchy back,,  showering  with Hot water.

My husband & I  tend to  do the same thing.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Bingo,, there's the cause of your itchy back,, showering with Hot water.


I know, I know

I'm addicted


----------



## Aunt Bea

Another project.


----------



## Sliverfox

Great one   Aunt Bea,, exercise & back scratchier.

Gary,, would your  wife share  what  materials  / pattern  she used to make your back  scratchier?


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Gary,, would your wife share what materials / pattern she used to make your back scratchier?


No pattern
'Single stitch'.....whatever that is

Nylon macramé cord


----------



## Sliverfox

Thank you,, thought it was macrame' cord.

I understand crochet terms,, will be good  to go.


----------



## squatting dog

I'm a cheapskate, a plastic pasta fork does the trick. Later, I'll tell my buddies that me and the woman had a great time... just look at my back.    (I'm such a liar), about the sex, not the fork.


----------



## Gary O'

squatting dog said:


> Later, I'll tell my buddies that me and the woman had a great time... just look at my back


Heh, I do the same

Guys'll say 'What happened to yer back?!'

"Wife's nails'


squatting dog said:


> I'm a cheapskate, a plastic pasta fork does the trick


I've used one
Brushes work too
Anything bent with prongs

I have bamboo, wood, steel retractable back scratchers...name it, I prolly have it
I end up sharpening them with an exacto knife

Still not as good as my wife's nails


----------



## Meanderer

Mooooo-ve Oooooverr!


----------



## SeaBreeze

We use a long handled loofah for back washing in the shower.  You can use one dry for exfoliating or back scratching.  Loofahs are hard, and excellent for an itchy back.  Here's something like what we have.


----------



## Devi

Or something like one of these long-handled bath brushes (you'll have to scroll down a bit):
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=back+scrubber+brush&ref=nb_sb_noss_1

[Added] The bath brushes are just great. And cheap!


----------



## PamfromTx

I use rulers, letter opener, wooden forks, etc.   Mosquitos are out and are Texas size.


----------



## jujube

I keep an extendable backscratcher in the car.  There's not much worse than an itchy back when you're driving.  You wiggle around in the seat trying to rub your back against the seat back and look like you're having a seizure.


----------



## Llynn




----------



## katlupe

Glad to know that others are itchy too. I thought it was something wrong with me.


----------



## Meanderer

A back scratcher that is just around the Coroner......!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lawrence

I have a couple of Dollar Store wooden back scratchers and they work great. I need a backscratcher to dig what feels like rocks out of my back.


----------



## Don M.

This time of year, with all the heat and bug bites, etc., a backscratcher is almost a necessity.  I have some of these scattered around the house and my workshop, and they work great.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wideskall-18-Inch-Bamboo-Back-Scratcher-with-Rollers-Massager/108013522


----------



## carouselsilver

We keep back scratchers in the kitchen, the living room, the bedroom and even in the car!


----------



## Jules

In my shower I have a wide-tooth comb for my hair.  I also use it to scratch my back.


----------



## Blessed

@Gary O' have the your wife put lotion on your back when you get out of the shower or bath. I did that for both my husband and son, if you let the skin get dried out you are going to have the itch.

Your wife's nails, my husband always enjoyed that, I would scratch his back as we were falling asleep.


----------



## win231

squatting dog said:


> I'm a cheapskate, a plastic pasta fork does the trick. Later, I'll tell my buddies that me and the woman had a great time... just look at my back.    (I'm such a liar), about the sex, not the fork.
> 
> 
> View attachment 155704


"How was dinner?"
"Well, thanks for invitin' us, but.....ya know......the spaghetti tasted sorta like dead skin."


----------



## Judycat

Bamboo backscratcher from Dollar Tree. Got a sharp edge...  Works good. One dollar.


----------



## IKE

Judycat said:


> Bamboo backscratcher from Dollar Tree. Got a sharp edge...  Works good. One dollar.
> View attachment 228526



I usually won't go hunting for one but that looks exactly like the ones that I picked up at a fellas booth at a gun show 10 or 12 years ago, they are also made of bamboo and were two for a buck and I grabbed six and scattered them here and there in the house.

Most generally I won't take the time to go looking for one tho......if inside I'll normally just back up to a door frame or if outside I'll rub up against the house or a tree like a big ol' bear.


----------



## Gary O'

jujube said:


> I keep an extendable backscratcher in the car. There's not much worse than an itchy back when you're driving.


Oh yeah
There's no remedy


jujube said:


> You wiggle around in the seat trying to rub your back against the seat back and look like you're having a seizure.



That's when my lady knows to reach over


----------

